# Not a Vape meet ... workshop



## Stranger (23/2/22)

Complimentary to the vape meets, @Intuthu Kagesi and myself wish to offer a limited workshop.

Date and time to be decided but most likely at The German club in Edenvale .

Itinerary:

Battery safety

How to install pre built coils

How to wrap a coil/ wire types

Wicking/clean and rewick

No slide shows, no lectures, no prizes, no dancing girls.

We will each take a maximum of five people therefore limited to ten for the first one. We may expand to more demonstrators as time goes by.

This is aimed at the vaper who is venturing away from pods and sub ohm tanks and wishes to enrich their knowledge base. We aim to instill a little confidence for a first build on an RDA or RTA and to ensure that you don't wreck your expensive pre built coil or build your own wire into a bomb.

To take this one step further and to see if there is enough interest to make this viable, I ask that you do the following. 

Copy and paste the below, adding your name into a slot

@Stranger 
1:
2:
3:
4:
5:

@Intuthu Kagesi 
1:
2:
3:
4:
5:

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## Gadgetboy (24/2/22)

Stranger said:


> Complimentary to the vape meets, @Intuthu Kagesi and myself wish to offer a limited workshop.
> 
> Date and time to be decided but most likely at The German club in Edenvale .
> 
> ...


How did I miss this post... Well done, I think this is a bloody good idea!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## vicTor (24/2/22)

...me to, knew about it but missed this

great initiative, well done to those involved, taking up your own time to teach others, bravo !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger (24/2/22)

Could be fun, building is never ending and a basic understanding goes a long way.

So come on, get your name on the list, we promise not to bite too hard.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DavyH (24/2/22)

What a great idea!

Anyone who wants to get into building but is afraid to take the plunge really should go. It's far less intimidating than you might think, it's incredibly relaxing and not to forget - cheap and not reliant on overseas suppliers!

Oh, don't forget that the German Club puts on a really good lunch and the Erdinger is always on tap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (24/2/22)

@Stranger @Intuthu Kagesi 
I'll be there, not sure which of you guys to pick

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/2/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> @Stranger @Intuthu Kagesi
> I'll be there, not sure which of you guys to pick


@Stranger can drink me, (_well most people actually_), under the table, and brings along his own dancing girls, (_which is certainly a plus_) .... but he has the literal luck of the devil, and takes all prizes on offer

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (24/2/22)

Thats an awesome idea guys! That'll help a lot of people!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (25/2/22)

Well hopefully we will get a few more responses or this will be a fail.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (25/2/22)

Stranger said:


> Well hopefully we will get a few more responses or this will be a fail.


It's fine, I'll come meet you guys for a drink

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/2/22)

Stranger said:


> Well hopefully we will get a few more responses or this will be a fail.


Never a fail ... either way we get a meetup of sorts, and they have good food and drinks and above average coffee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (25/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Never a fail ... either way we get a meetup of sorts, and they have good food and drinks and above average coffee


love a good cuppa

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

